
MIT's Mission Statement - fspeech
http://web.mit.edu/mission.html
======
fspeech
"The Institute is committed to generating, disseminating, and preserving
knowledge, and to working with others to bring this knowledge to bear on the
world's great challenges."

Hopefully Prof. Abelson's investigation starts with MIT's mission.

